# BOSCH Cordless VS Makita Cordless



## finakat

Im considering getting an 18volt lit-ion cordless drill/driver/hammer kit. I already own a Makita cordless drywall kit, so I've got two of their batteries and I was considering their kit but im thinking of just getting the BOSCH set. Any takers here?? They kind of seem to be in the same price range, especially with BOSCH cpo


----------



## TNTRenovate

This topic has been debated to death. My suggestion is to use the search feature and then buy a Bosch.


----------



## Winchester

Get makita since you already have makita batteries.


----------



## TBFGhost

I would go Makita if you have some batteries already...that being said I Own some 18 volt Compact Bosch tools simply b/c I have the Bosch Radio. I bought the radio b/c I could plug my sirius into it....

So basically I chose my cordless on the fact that I could plug in my siruis to a Bosch radio which charges and plays of Bosch batteries and I am not a fan of having different brand cordless tools with batteries that don't intermix.

I have the CompactTough drill and impact that were a model before the ones sold now...IMO the Makita Compact drills and drivers are just a little better. I have no comment on the BruteTough drills b/c I don't own one.


----------



## Inner10

If you already have 2 batteries its a no brainer. Many a good cordless drill kit gets thrown in the trash because of one dead battery. If you already have another set you solve that problem.


----------



## Beanfacekilla

Makita. 

That is all.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Inner10 said:


> If you already have 2 batteries its a no brainer. Many a good cordless drill kit gets thrown in the trash because of one dead battery. If you already have another set you solve that problem.


I think that he hasn't completely gone to the dark side. He only has one tool with two batteries, so there is still hope for him. Go with your gut and buy the Bosch! :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

If Bosch was that much better than Makita or vice versa one wouldn't be in business.


----------



## Mike-

TNTSERVICES said:


> I think that he hasn't completely gone to the dark side. He only has one tool with two batteries, so there is still hope for him. Go with your gut and buy the Bosch! :laughing:


Buy the Bosch

Www.boschbestbuilt.com

In a straight kit, Bosch out muscles the Makita and that why I would go Bosch. But if expand ability is what you are looking for with adding different tools to your cordless line then Makita is the way to go. But for strait drivers, go Bosch.


----------



## Mike-

Inner10 said:


> If Bosch was that much better than Makita or vice versa one wouldn't be in business.


Hey Inner is sorta like Android and Apple


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mike- said:


> Hey Inner is sorta like Android and Apple


YEA that's right:laughing:


----------



## Inner10

> Hey Inner is sorta like Android and Apple


Touché

Didn't PT Barnum say "there is an Apple buyer born every minute"

:laughing:


----------



## Mike-

Inner10 said:


> Touché
> 
> Didn't PT Barnum say "there is an Apple buyer born every minute"
> 
> :laughing:


There is. Mostly brainwashed. Like crack babies. Haha


----------



## Greg Di

They are both excellent.

If you are already into one system, it usually makes sense to stay within that same system and expand your tool set.


----------



## redwood

Do contractors always make sense?:no:

I'm in the slow process of converting from 18V Dewalt cordless to Makita cordless. I also have a compact Hitachi impact and drill. I hate all the differnt battery chargers.

I will say that Makita made a huge mistake in not including a charger in their radio. Their power supply to that radio, sucks too. Other then those 2 items, I love the radio.


----------



## Mike-

redwood said:


> Do contractors always make sense?:no:
> 
> I'm in the slow process of converting from 18V Dewalt cordless to Makita cordless. I also have a compact Hitachi impact and drill. I hate all the differnt battery chargers.
> 
> I will say that Makita made a huge mistake in not including a charger in their radio. Their power supply to that radio, sucks too. Other then those 2 items, I love the radio.


It's a dewalt patent and Bosch pays royalties.


----------



## Mike-

And one thing I learned from my days at Makita, they don't pay royalties.


----------



## Reggie Died

It's because dewalt owns a patent for a radio that charges batteries (which seems like a vague patent to me), and Bosch pays a royalty to have it in their radio.

I went with makita because I got a good deal on a kit, but I love it so far. I came from a Milwaukee that bit the bullet after 3 years, but since they changed battery formats I didn't see the need to stick with them.

I wonder when dewalts patent expires...


----------



## Mike-

From what I heard mid next year.


----------



## jhark123

^ that would be awesome. If anyone at Makita is listening, I want a radio like the bosch, but with an actual ipod dock/controls, 100w amp, 6" speakers, HD radio, Quad GFCI, DUAL charger, etc.

I would gladly pay $300 for such radio and it would keep me from going bosch cordless. I have LXT Drill, Impact, Circ Saw, Recip saw and I would like to add the jig saw & brushless impact.


----------



## tripster

I'll take everyones unloved Dewalt tools, and give them a good home:thumbup:


----------



## Irishslave

Makita invented cordless didn't they?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mike- said:


> From what I heard mid next year.


:thumbup: YES:clap:


Irishslave said:


> Makita invented cordless didn't they?


No I think it was Black n Decker:blink:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_invented_first_cordless_tool


----------



## Mike-

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :thumbup: YES:clap:
> 
> No I think it was Black n Decker:blink:
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_invented_first_cordless_tool


They were the ones who really got out strong in the cordless market but I am not sure 100 percent


----------



## jiffy

The Black and Decker drill used in space was a one off tool. Makita had the first production cordless tool used by NASA. Any company can produce a special $$$$ tool to work.


Makita has had lithium for 6 years with no battery changes and only additions to the line. I go for Makita due to their large line up and dependability. Makita is a step ahead of the rest on cordless.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jiffy said:


> The Black and Decker drill used in space was a one off tool. Makita had the first production cordless tool used by NASA. Any company can produce a special $$$$ tool to work.
> 
> 
> Makita has had lithium for 6 years with no battery changes and only additions to the line. I go for Makita due to their large line up and dependability. Makita is a step ahead of the rest on cordless.


How are they a step ahead of the rest? Don't all manufactures have LIO batteries now? Bosch didn't release their LIO because they were notorious for bad cold weather conditions. They instead introduced another updated version of their very reliable Blue Core battery tools.

From what I can tell Makita introduced it's cordless line in 1978, where B&D released it in 1961-1962.

1961 - 1962 - Black & Decker® introduced the world's first cordless electric drill; an innovation powered by self-contained nickel-cadmium cells. A cordless hedge trimmer and four additional cordless drills for professional use were added in 1962.

Over the years Makita continued to offer consumers and professionals new tools and accessories such as the introduction of the cordless power drill to the market in 1978.

I guess we all see what we want to when it comes to our choices, but it really boils down to what you like.

In all honesty, I agree that if you have a certain brand in hand, build on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## jiffy

TNTSERVICES said:


> How are they a step ahead of the rest? Don't all manufactures have LIO batteries now? Bosch didn't release their LIO because they were notorious for bad cold weather conditions. They instead introduced another updated version of their very reliable Blue Core battery tools.
> 
> From what I can tell Makita introduced it's cordless line in 1978, where B&D released it in 1961-1962.
> 
> 1961 - 1962 - Black & Decker® introduced the world's first cordless electric drill; an innovation powered by self-contained nickel-cadmium cells. A cordless hedge trimmer and four additional cordless drills for professional use were added in 1962.
> 
> Over the years Makita continued to offer consumers and professionals new tools and accessories such as the introduction of the cordless power drill to the market in 1978.
> 
> I guess we all see what we want to when it comes to our choices, but it really boils down to what you like.
> 
> In all honesty, I agree that if you have a certain brand in hand, build on that. :thumbsup:


How are they a step ahead of the rest? 40+ tools that use the same battery and charger, the first 18V lithium, the same battery and charger for 6 years, 30 min. charging time. 

Dewalt is just now catching up with 20V, slide batteries, and faster charging. Milwaukee has changed batteries and chargers 3 times since coming out with their first Lithium Ion V28.

As far as Bosch waiting, they make good tools as do most of the big companies, but they have been very slow to add tools to the line.

Maybe it was the rechargable factor that made the difference in being a true cordless drill as we know it for Makita?

"1969: Introduce 6500D battery-powered drill, the first rechargeable power tool.

1978: Introduce 6010D battery-powered drill, the first nickel cadmium battery tool.

1997: Introduce 6213D battery-powered drill, the first nickel hydride power tool.

2005: Introduce TD130D battery-powered drill, the first lithium-ion power tool.

"Perhaps their most important accomplishment is the creation of the first power tools with a rechargeable battery."


----------



## TBFGhost

jiffy said:


> Dewalt is just now catching up with 20V, slide batteries, and faster charging. Milwaukee has changed batteries and chargers 3 times since coming out with their first Lithium Ion V28.
> 
> "


I find it sad that people are even willing to acknowledge these tools at 20 volts....its just marketing BS to try and make un uneducated red necks buy yellow over blue or teal or whatever. 

It's like saying that your installing 4" crown in someone's house, when the nominal size is 3 5/8" just so you can beat out the guy who quoted 3 5/8" crown.


----------



## I Mester

i dunno. personally i prefer the panasonic cordless line.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Pannasonic are nice tools but extremely lacking in options for them. I would rate them in the same group as makita and Bosch but lack selection. 

Makita have been on their game with cordless though. They never seem to let down and keep adding to their list. It's only been in the last year that any of the other good tool companies have matched what makita had for the last 5+ years. I have no problem with using either Bosch or makita but I would go with makita for selection of tools alone. Let alone you can get body only tools for cheaper than you can find ryobi


----------



## SSC

Makita makes great cordless.
they also have 40+ tolls now all off the same battery and charger 
They have hammer drills that will supposedly drill 90 1/2" holes on one charge.

and the now have this http://makita.org/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=349750


----------



## TNTRenovate

jiffy said:


> How are they a step ahead of the rest? 40+ tools that use the same battery and charger, the first 18V lithium, the same battery and charger for 6 years, 30 min. charging time.
> 
> Dewalt is just now catching up with 20V, slide batteries, and faster charging. Milwaukee has changed batteries and chargers 3 times since coming out with their first Lithium Ion V28.
> 
> As far as Bosch waiting, they make good tools as do most of the big companies, but they have been very slow to add tools to the line.
> 
> Maybe it was the rechargable factor that made the difference in being a true cordless drill as we know it for Makita?
> 
> "1969: Introduce 6500D battery-powered drill, the first rechargeable power tool.
> 
> 1978: Introduce 6010D battery-powered drill, the first nickel cadmium battery tool.
> 
> 1997: Introduce 6213D battery-powered drill, the first nickel hydride power tool.
> 
> 2005: Introduce TD130D battery-powered drill, the first lithium-ion power tool.
> 
> "Perhaps their most important accomplishment is the creation of the first power tools with a rechargeable battery."


But putting out a bunch of tools that no one buys doesn't put you steps ahead, if that is not where everyone is going. Steps ahead means that they are the ones pushing the boundaries and coming up with new ideas.

Lithium Ion batteries were the next benchmark for cordless tools, it's not like Makita invented them. They just integrated it in their tool line in 2005. Milwaukee has had slide in batteries for at least a decade.

That fact is B&D came out with the first rechargable line of tools. First in 1962 and then the MOD 4 system in 74, which is still before Makita. At the time, Skil and Rockwell, also had cordless drills. So I don't see it as Makita coming out with the first cordless drill.

http://books.google.com/books?id=AQ...CE4Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=mod 4 cordless&f=false

Yes, I am a Bosch fan, but that's not my main point. Makita makes a great tool, but to play it off that they are so far ahead of any other manufacturer is just plain silly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike-

How long does that little lot cordless miter saw last? 

What cordless tools do you guys use besides the standard ones that come Ina kit?


----------



## Mike-

jiffy said:


> The Black and Decker drill used in space was a one off tool. Makita had the first production cordless tool used by NASA. Any company can produce a special $$$$ tool to work.
> 
> Makita has had lithium for 6 years with no battery changes and only additions to the line. I go for Makita due to their large line up and dependability. Makita is a step ahead of the rest on cordless.


Actually?.. Older batteries did not yield the star on the battery which enables the battery to protect it self.


----------



## SSC

TNTSERVICES said:


> Makita makes a great tool, but to play it off that they are so far ahead of any other manufacturer is just plain silly. :thumbsup:


Good point - mychoice was between Milwaukee and makita i went makita because the rep was able to throw on something. But either way I would still have a quality tool.


----------



## footballfan

I have never tried a Bosch cordless set but I have tried the Makita LXT set, I felt the hammer drill did not have the same power of a few other brands I have tried (mind you they have 2 different models the other one looks a bit more heavy duty) but it was a nice set light weight, well balanced and great battery life


----------



## jiffy

Mike- said:


> How long does that little lot cordless miter saw last?
> 
> What cordless tools do you guys use besides the standard ones that come Ina kit?


The cordless blower for quick clean ups, the radio, the metal cutting saw for cutting unistrut and all thread, sds+ rotary for tapcons, the metal cutting shears are awesome for cutting duct, the cordless bandsaw I saw on site with the largest commercial mechanical contractor was using in place of corded bandsaws.


I don't think there are many "bad" tools in the line. It depends on what trade work you are in and what you need.



Mike- said:


> Actually?.. Older batteries did not yield the star on the battery which enables the battery to protect it self.


I heard the battery "changed" over 30 times by Sony to make it better from a rep. But, I was trying to say no new tool was needed.


----------



## Mike-

jiffy said:


> The cordless blower for quick clean ups, the radio, the metal cutting saw for cutting unistrut and all thread, sds+ rotary for tapcons, the metal cutting shears are awesome for cutting duct, the cordless bandsaw I saw on site with the largest commercial mechanical contractor was using in place of corded bandsaws.
> 
> I don't think there are many "bad" tools in the line. It depends on what trade work you are in and what you need.


Sorry need to edit. 

What tools does makita have that others don't that you use. 

The blower is slick.


----------



## Mike-

My issue is that if you do buy the compact battery, it does not fit every tool unless u mod the tool.


----------



## Beanfacekilla

Good grief.

Makita & Bosch are similar in quality (in my opinion).

Since the OP has makita batteries already, buy makita.

No need for further debate, I have solved the dilemma.

That is all.

Peace.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ISM37 said:


> i dunno. personally i prefer the Panasonic cordless line.


Sears sells them and I see many of the tools are made in Japan:thumbsup:


SSC said:


> and the now have this http://makita.org/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=349750


Miters 0-47° left and 0-57° right; bevels 0-45° left and 0-5° right --If this one had a duel bevels I'd have one already:thumbsup: 



Beanfacekilla said:


> Good grief
> Makita & Bosch are similar in quality (in my opinion).
> Since the OP has makita batteries already, buy makita.
> No need for further debate, I have solved the dilemma.
> That is all.
> Peace.


:clap::thumbup:


----------



## Inner10

> My issue is that if you do buy the compact battery, it does not fit every tool unless u mod the tool.


Mike the compact battery is usless, I bought the compact drill kit one day when I needed another drill and I rarely use it for I never stop walking back to the charger.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> Pannasonic are nice tools but extremely lacking in options for them. I would rate them in the same group as makita and Bosch but lack selection.
> 
> Makita have been on their game with cordless though. They never seem to let down and keep adding to their list. It's only been in the last year that any of the other good tool companies have matched what makita had for the last 5+ years. I have no problem with using either Bosch or makita but I would go with makita for selection of tools alone. Let alone you can get body only tools for cheaper than you can find ryobi


Bosch's 18v lithium came out in 2008, not in the last year. I have had them since 2008 and they are great. The batteries have lasted all that time. I have only had one impact go out and it was this October. Luckily I had the replacement plan and was able to get it replaced for free! :clap::clap:

Jiffy, Bosch has quite an extensive line of 18v LIO tools, pretty much match what Makita has. So nothing that special. As for variety out of the 40+ tools many are variations of the same tool. So it is not as if they have 40+ different tools that take the same battery.


----------



## HandyHails

I have heard good things about the Bosch cordless lineup.

That being said,, I'm all Makita. Going on three years of daily use and no bad batteries yet.

I have found the whole lineup to be dependable and powerful. The fact that I really like Makita as a company was the clincher for me.


----------



## Mike-

Inner10 said:


> Mike the compact battery is usless, I bought the compact drill kit one day when I needed another drill and I rarely use it for I never stop walking back to the charger.


I do like the compact for cabinet assembly.


----------



## Mike-

But for the many many many ppl who do buy the compact kits, they now do become limited in particular tool add ons. That's all I am saying. So if ones wants to upgrade to a grinder and add it to ye kit later on, he has to go get another battery. Bosch warrants every battery work on every tool. That is a huge plus for me.


----------



## HandyHails

I feel like Makita's 1.5 batteries are useful in certain situations, but I rarely pull them out. The price point is a factor for the smaller batteries. Seems as though they are geared towards homeowners who won't use them daily or for hours at a time. It allows them to pick up a quality kit w/ impact and drill for about two bills. I started w/ the 1.5 yrs ago and quickly realized the quality of those tools and upgraded to the beefier tools only a few months later.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Bosch's 18v lithium came out in 2008, not in the last year. I have had them since 2008 and they are great. The batteries have lasted all that time. I have only had one impact go out and it was this October. Luckily I had the replacement plan and was able to get it replaced for free! :clap::clap:
> 
> Jiffy, Bosch has quite an extensive line of 18v LIO tools, pretty much match what Makita has. So nothing that special. As for variety out of the 40+ tools many are variations of the same tool. So it is not as if they have 40+ different tools that take the same battery.


I didn't say either was better. But it has only been recently that other tool company's offered what makita offer as a whole. Bosch may have had li-ion 3 years after makita but did they also have a diagnostic chargers, 30 mins chargers, LEDs, vast tool selectiong from the get go and still tools being added, 3ah batteries, brushless motors, slide batteries ect ect. As a whole no company have matched this. Not even festool. but in my eyes Bosch and makita are both very good quality tools. I just choose to stick with makita because I'm so invested in them. One day I may change over to Bosch but not any time soon.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> I didn't say either was better. But it has only been recently that other tool company's offered what makita offer as a whole. Bosch may have had li-ion 3 years after makita but did they also have a diagnostic chargers, 30 mins chargers, LEDs, vast tool selectiong from the get go and still tools being added, 3ah batteries, brushless motors, slide batteries ect ect. As a whole no company have matched this. Not even festool. but in my eyes Bosch and makita are both very good quality tools. I just choose to stick with makita because I'm so invested in them. One day I may change over to Bosch but not any time soon.


And I didn't say that you did. I just pointed out that Bosch had Lithium over three years ago, not in the last year as you stated. They also had a 30 minute charger, 3ah battery, diagnostic charger, LEDs and a pretty good tool selection, only a few years after Makita.

Not trying to convert anyone, just making sure that the record is straight and that Bosch is accurately represented. That is all. Nothing to get in a twist over. I am sure that if I misrepresented Makita, which I haven't yet, then it wouldn't take long for someone to correct me. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> And I didn't say that you did. I just pointed out that Bosch had Lithium over three years ago, not in the last year as you stated. They also had a 30 minute charger, 3ah battery, diagnostic charger, LEDs and a pretty good tool selection, only a few years after Makita.
> 
> Not trying to convert anyone, just making sure that the record is straight and that Bosch is accurately represented. That is all. Nothing to get in a twist over. I am sure that if I misrepresented Makita, which I haven't yet, then it wouldn't take long for someone to correct me. :thumbsup:


I didn't say they didn't have li-ion. I was saying as a package no one has matched them until now. It has only been this last few weeks that someone else other than makita and festool are starting to use brushless. Bosch will at some point but again they will be a few years behind and dewalt even longer.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> I didn't say they didn't have li-ion. I was saying as a package no one has matched them until now. It has only been this last few weeks that someone else other than makita and festool are starting to use brushless. Bosch will at some point but again they will be a few years behind and dewalt even longer.


The implication was that it has only been the last year that other tool companies have matched Makita, and that is simply untrue. I have had all the things you mentioned for over three years, other than the brushless motor on my 18v drills.

BTW Bosch's 36v line is brushless. So maybe on the 18v line they have some catching up to do, but again, it's not like Makita is pushing the innovation of the industry.

Oh here's a first, I guess Makita has some catching up to do now. :laughing:

http://www.pitchengine.com/boschpow...eroffersunbeatablecombinationofpowerandweight


----------



## Leo G

Inner10 said:


> Mike the compact battery is usless, I bought the compact drill kit one day when I needed another drill and I rarely use it for I never stop walking back to the charger.


I love the compact battery (1.5AH) and I use the mini drill (10.8v) and impactor the most. Has enough power to do most the things I need in the shop. The 3AH is nice for out in the field when you don't want to get a new battery once or twice in a day.

I have 2 of the black and white compacts, 2 of the mini drills and 2 of the impacts. And lots of times at an install I will have them all out. Makes it nice to just pick up a drill with the right bit in it instead of changing it.

I've had one battery crap out on me. And it sucks. The charger says its bad and that's it, won't charge it anymore. At least with the old NiCads you could at least charge them and get some life out of them. The LiIon just die and they are dead, never to be used again.


----------



## Willy is

I had Makita, until someone stole it from my truck. 

I then had 18 volt Bosch, but a year ago lost my battery and flashlight. I've done a lot of work w/ just the one battery and now mostly driver w/ a flip countersink & drive attachment. The Bosch has been good.... even great and I'm amazed at what the driver will sink, even with larger torx attachments. I also like my battery driven sidewinder as much as I like my worm drive skil. 

I'd echo; stay coherent with what you already own and can trade batteries. Both brands are great. Why leave a party to go to a party?

I often do as Leo described, and try not to switch tooling thoughout the day. It's one reason I work on scaffolding; no ladder will hold all the tools I use. : ) (120v electric, battery, pneumatic, hand tools....) Lately as well I need a hepa vacuum up there as well.

willy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> The implication was that it has only been the last year that other tool companies have matched Makita, and that is simply untrue. I have had all the things you mentioned for over three years, other than the brushless motor on my 18v drills.
> 
> BTW Bosch's 36v line is brushless. So maybe on the 18v line they have some catching up to do, but again, it's not like Makita is pushing the innovation of the industry.
> 
> Oh here's a first, I guess Makita has some catching up to do now. :laughing:
> 
> http://www.pitchengine.com/boschpow...eroffersunbeatablecombinationofpowerandweight



You clearly don't get what I'm saying :blink: makita have had tools with 30 mins chargers, 3ah batteries, led lights, li-ion cells, large range of tools, brushless motors, diagnostic chargers ect ect a long time ago. The link you posted is nothing new and it's about time Bosch was putting out kit that makita has been making for years. I'm not saying they ain't got some of them features now but it's been a long time coming. there as not been one company put out a range of tools like what makita offer as a whole until recently. Not one.


----------



## clancrawford55

Here it comes, I am going to throw this out there then duck behind a brick wall.
For 18v LI cordless drill/driver recip/circ saw Hitachi is numero uno. Unless Makita has learned how to make gear boxes (killed 4 in one year + 3 dead batteries) that last more than 3 months without stripping they are nothing more than hard objects to now throw at me. In my defense, I do have many Makita tools that I love, just not their cordless.


----------



## jhark123

^ They have a metal gear box real hammer drill and a plastic gear box drill that comes free with the impact gun. Which one did you strip out?


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> You clearly don't get what I'm saying :blink: makita have had tools with 30 mins chargers, 3ah batteries, led lights, li-ion cells, large range of tools, brushless motors, diagnostic chargers ect ect a long time ago. The link you posted is nothing new and it's about time Bosch was putting out kit that makita has been making for years. I'm not saying they ain't got some of them features now but it's been a long time coming. there as not been one company put out a range of tools like what makita offer as a whole until recently. Not one.


You claimed in your first post that it hasn't been but the last year that companies have caught up with Makita (which is not true). Bosch has had it for more than 3 years. Now you change it to no one has done it until "recently". Seeing that Bosch has had them for more than 3 years, recently must mean more than 3 years, but wait, I post an article dated August of this year and its "nothing new". I am confused. Oh well...around and around we go.

Fact is there really isn't much difference in the companies, and the fact that they did something first really doesn't play into the day to day function of anyone's tools. Both companies put out products that can compete with each other. I guess one could say it took Makita 6 years to do what Bosch did in 3, but that would also not be a fair statement. Or that Bosch has been making tools for decades longer than Makita, but again, that doesn't really matter when it comes to how well they perform in the field and how long they last.

To each his own. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:yawn:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> You claimed in your first post that it hasn't been but the last year that companies have caught up with Makita (which is not true). Bosch has had it for more than 3 years. Now you change it to no one has done it until "recently". Seeing that Bosch has had them for more than 3 years, recently must mean more than 3 years, but wait, I post an article dated August of this year and its "nothing new". I am confused. Oh well...around and around we go.
> 
> Fact is there really isn't much difference in the companies, and the fact that they did something first really doesn't play into the day to day function of anyone's tools. Both companies put out products that can compete with each other. I guess one could say it took Makita 6 years to do what Bosch did in 3, but that would also not be a fair statement. Or that Bosch has been making tools for decades longer than Makita, but again, that doesn't really matter when it comes to how well they perform in the field and how long they last.
> 
> To each his own. :thumbup:



Ok let me break it down. Perhaps go take a real look at what Bosch cordless offer compared to others. Am I right or not right in saying that no one has offered what makita has offered until recently as a whole. A year ago or recently. I'm not talking about 1 or 2 things Bosch has done to catch up but the whole works. 

Makita had 3ah cells for over 6 years - last time I checked Bosch were still on 2.6ah and even then they were recently released as I bought the fatpack when it come out.

Makitas range of tools is far superior than bosch

Bosch chargers are just standard chargers. Yes they tell you when they are charged but they don't monitor each Battery pack you have and adjust charge cycles to suit the batteries condition and state of charge. The Bosch charger I have don't even cool the battery when charging and takes ages for it to even start after battery has been used

Makita used brushless in there tools in 2009. No they were not the first by any means but they were for these price bracket of tools. Yet Bosch, hitachi, Milwaukee and everyone else only just recently implemented it into tools

Same goes for led lights in tools. For so long I remember people saying what on earth do you need a light in your drill for. Even now I get contractors say wow is that a light on your drill and again it's only been recently that other tools companies added to light to the whole range of tools that need them. 

Again I'm not saying Bosch ain't good tools because I own many of them but they are slow to pick up new tech into them.


----------



## I Mester

oy!. my shwartz is bigger then your shwartz! cant we all just get along?:bangin::bangin:


----------



## JWilliams

this is like watching the presidential debate.. :blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

It's sad that you have to dig though the fanboy replies to get to the truth about products. It's like the people who think HD and Lowes tools are inferior tools.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> It's like the people who think HD and Lowes tools are inferior tools.


Until someone disassembles 2 of the same kind of tool this rumor has not been debunked I wouldn't put anything past a multi billion$$$ corporation:no: But I do think think this rumor needs to be put to rest.


----------



## Leo G

OK, so go out and buy one of each of the brand tools and then go to a supply house and do the same, should only cost you a few $K. Then report back to us.

Thanks.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> OK, so go out and buy one of each of the brand tools and then go to a supply house and do the same, should only cost you a few $K. Then report back to us.
> Thanks.


Maybe I'll just ask the repair shop:whistling


----------



## Mike-

Now if we look at a global scale if both companies- it gets intersting


----------



## clancrawford55

ISM37 said:


> oy!. my shwartz is bigger then your shwartz! cant we all just get along?:bangin::bangin:


They've switched from suck to blow sir!
Mel Brooks is one funny man.

I find it interesting how whenever someone brings up a tool comparison discussion that has already been done, replies start off telling the OP to search forums as this is a repeat and then every body jumps in to a heated debate all over again. Fun.


----------



## Mike-

clancrawford55 said:


> They've switched from suck to blow sir!
> Mel Brooks is one funny man.
> 
> I find it interesting how whenever someone brings up a tool comparison discussion that has already been done, replies start off telling the OP to search forums as this is a repeat and then every body jumps in to a heated debate all over again. Fun.


It is to funny. Like comparing Apple to Android.


----------



## jiffy

Mike- said:


> It is to funny. Like comparing Apple to Android.


A great topic for sure:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> It's sad that you have to dig though the fanboy replies to get to the truth about products. It's like the people who think HD and Lowes tools are inferior tools.


Kinda like the pot calling the kettle black! :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Kinda like the pot calling the kettle black! :laughing:


Show me where I'm wrong. If I'm wrong then the whole tool world is wrong because that's where the info come from. The only thing I could add to the debate was that Bosch do infact have a pack called a fatpack HC I didn't know this until I just see one in lowes and by the looks of it it's very new. So its taken them over 6 years to match makita on just the battery front let alone the other stuff they still yet have to do. Let's no sugar coat a brand more than they need to I like makita, festool Bosch, bostich and even some dewalt stuff so I'm def not what you could call a brand fanboy by any means. I'm just being honest :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike-

So HD tools of Makita are the same?


----------



## Beanfacekilla

Dude, you guys are beating the **** out of a dead horse.:laughing:

Does anyone know who the OP is? Is he involved anymore?:blink:

I already solved the dilemma, on the last post on page 2. Yup.:thumbsup:

Peace.


----------



## Mike-

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q4ncsiFd_A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mike-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O9yr9hSuyU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> Show me where I'm wrong. If I'm wrong then the whole tool world is wrong because that's where the info come from. The only thing I could add to the debate was that Bosch do infact have a pack called a fatpack HC I didn't know this until I just see one in lowes and by the looks of it it's very new. So its taken them over 6 years to match makita on just the battery front let alone the other stuff they still yet have to do. Let's no sugar coat a brand more than they need to I like makita, festool Bosch, bostich and even some dewalt stuff so I'm def not what you could call a brand fanboy by any means. I'm just being honest :thumbsup:


Again, you don't pay attention. Where did I say you were wrong? Just that you are not as unbiased as you believe. At least I can admit it. :thumbsup:

I have constantly said that Makita was a good product and suggested the OP continue purchasing them, so not sure why you are in such a tizzy, but slow down on the coffee. :thumbsup:

My first post to you was correcting your inaccurate statement that would lead people to believe that Makita has produced a technology that others just started to in the last year. So I guess there is one place you were wrong.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I want to be a Festool Fan Boy:clap:


----------



## Mike-

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I want to be a Festool Fan Boy:clap:


Buy some Festool, unless you have already.


----------



## clancrawford55

jiffy said:


> A great topic for sure:thumbup:


Wow. I must be the odd ball, Hitachi & BlackBerry.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:laughing: The OP put up the first post and hasn't returned:laughing:


----------



## Mike-

clancrawford55 said:


> Wow. I must be the odd ball, Hitachi & BlackBerry.


Haha. No just different.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

clancrawford55 said:


> Wow. I must be the odd ball, Hitachi & BlackBerry.


You will adjust after the 1000th or so post :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing: The OP put up the first post and hasn't returned:laughing:


Gotta have someone to stir the pot. 

BC I wonder if we scared them off? Oops! :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Gotta have someone to stir the pot.
> 
> BC I wonder if we scared them off? Oops! :laughing:


I bet he didn't expect a thread like this lol. Most threads I leave on forums get most of 2 pages long before they fade away. He opened a can of worms lol.

But on with the debate lol TNTS Bosch ain't got one of these as a tool have they lol a LXT powered bike


----------



## Leo G

It's only 2 pages for me...I have it set at 50 posts per page.


----------



## finakat

ISM37 said:


> i dunno. personally i prefer the panasonic cordless line.


I definitely agree. My old boss was a long-time veteran who was an elitist when it came to tools. He had the Panasonic 18V Drill/Driver Kit and I remember another kit that was lower voltage with a flashlight combo. Both were awesome and very nice, but unfortunately the Panasonic kit retails at over $400.00, and I am still a glorified "helper". I'm currently working for a carpentry company about 5 employees, commercial & big residential projects. This is more or less my first gig in which I have to supply my own Cordless Drill/hand tools e.t.c. and I could get the Makita kit on eBay with two batteries for about $225.00

Strangely enough, my old boss had the DeWalt Compound Miter and the bench top saw, even though in his opinion DeWalt was mediocre quality. My current boss who swears by Makita, also uses the bench top saw and is hoping to soon get the DeWalt miter (compound non siliding, 10").

I know many guys and business owners who cannot stand DeWalt, yet they all insist that the bench top saw and miter saw are both very good picks as far as the saws are concerned. Interesting. I think this is a no-brainer, I'm going to pick up the Makita. This way I can also come by baretool deals when I'm feeling a little impulsive, and maybe even get a Makita cordless nailer to have instead of purchasing a quality compressor and several guns at this very instant.


----------



## Mike-

Makita doesn't make a useful nailer. They are absolute garbage.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Mike- said:


> Makita doesn't make a useful nailer. They are absolute garbage.


Mike what nailers are you talkin about?

I find they do. Depends what you want though. I owned the Corded framer for a while and love it. It was expensive but It was a very nice gun. Ended up selling to my framer mate who swears by it as I bought a paslode instead They also have a range of finish guns in either air or cordless but the air version I still have sitting in the box downstairs as prefer my bostitch the paslode type framer they make is also a nice bit of kit but you can get it over here unless you import it. also remember they make very nice compressors to go with their tools at a great price.

And don't forget about their HP nailer systems and compressors. They are a very nice system if you have a use for them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> It's only 2 pages for me...I have it set at 50 posts per page.


Leo I didn't even know that was option to do that. I won't change though as that will take my iPad months to load then crash lol


----------



## clancrawford55

Maybe Makita is way ahead of the curve. The way fuel prices are going in NY I may soon be riding that bike to work, but how to get a Hitachi battery to work in it?


----------



## Mike-

The Hp system is decent but has had numerous failures. I mean numerous failures.


----------



## Mike-

Makita and pneumatics don't work IMO. Af505 brad nailer is a joke. I used and tested for Makita and it couldn't sink a nail as well as their cordless pinned and box stapler.


----------



## Mike-

If you want high pressure you go with the ones that started it all - Max. Their system if reliable and just works. 

Makita An 944 framing nailer as well. For budget nailer yeah it's ok but it's the same price as a Bostitch or even Max who stands out in this category. 

The only decent Gun Makita has made was there brad nailer. I think it was called the af501 and it was made by Max. Even when I worked for Makita, I would still send ppl to other brands. Lol


----------



## Mike-

That was probably one of the nicest brad nailers ever made.


----------



## Mike-

From what I was told ... One factory builds both guns.... And it's not Makita making them. The first generation of Makita cordless framer had big issues, especially with batteries. They have gotten better but I would stick with Paslode for cordless. They work when it gets a bit cold.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I know a few guys who use the makita cordless framer over in the uk and they like it. These used to be paslode users also. I think they said they take palsied fuel cells and nails but battery's are different. I never seen one in person but I would prob just stay with paslode even if I could get the makita. 

Japan seem to have had them HP systems for quite a while now. I'm sure they had them when I lived in the uk and that was 5+ years ago. I ain't read nothing about if they any good though. I have zero need for kit like that but it's also stupid expensive.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Mike- said:


> If you want high pressure you go with the ones that started it all - Max. Their system if reliable and just works.
> 
> Makita An 944 framing nailer as well. For budget nailer yeah it's ok but it's the same price as a Bostitch or even Max who stands out in this category.
> 
> The only decent Gun Makita has made was there brad nailer. I think it was called the af501 and it was made by Max. Even when I worked for Makita, I would still send ppl to other brands. Lol


That's the makita I used to have was the an944 sold it for $280 used. I think I paid $400 for it when it come out. It worked well but I didn't use it enough to warrant getting the compressor out each time for a few nails. It was def much more powerful than my paslode though. 

I'm not sure what brad nailer it is I have. It's still in its box. I prefer my bostitch though.


----------



## clancrawford55

Mike- said:


> Makita and pneumatics don't work IMO. Af505 brad nailer is a joke. I used and tested for Makita and it couldn't sink a nail as well as their cordless pinned and box stapler.


I just bought the 505 & think it the most solid, best made & comfortable brad nailer, bar non. That said, it would not sink a 1 1/4" brad ito PFJ as delivered. I took off the safety tip bar, ground down where it meets trigger to allow it to depress further, ground down the U tip @ the nose so the nose would nearly contact work & then trimmed the No-Mar tip as it hit the magazine when depressed. It now sinks better & more consistantly than any other I have used. I shouldn't have had to modify it but it was well worth the 15 minutes of "re-engineering" I put into it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Makita makes a great demo-buster


----------



## Mike-

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Makita makes a great demo-buster
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc6Vc3Fj0dg">YouTube Link</a>


Nice video.


----------

